

Pacific Ocean wave height animation showing Chilean tsunami - CoryOndrejka
http://nctr.pmel.noaa.gov/chile20100227/20100227Chile.mov

======
blogimus
NOAA does a lot of cool stuff.

Data collected from Deep-ocean Assessment and Reporting of Tsunamis (DART) and
modeled with the Method of Splitting Tsunami (MOST) model.

<http://nctr.pmel.noaa.gov/Dart>

<http://nctr.pmel.noaa.gov/model.html>

------
edge17
In this image: <http://nctr.pmel.noaa.gov/chile20100227/fmaxamp.png>

What do the red and black triangles represent, and what are the numbers next
to them?

~~~
edge17
found the answer here: <http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/dart.shtml>

------
aw3c2
Is this simulated or from satellites?

~~~
ggchappell
Simulated, apparently. The graph at the bottom references "MOST"; see the
links in the comment by blogimus for more info.

